# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 55 gallons tank



## MasterYoshi (Aug 2, 2005)

Here is my 55 gallons tank set up about 1 month and a half now.

Substrate: 3 bags of pond plants that look like flourite from home depot.
Filter: 5 gal Diy sump tanks
DIY Co2 at 1-2 bps
2x40w and 2 x 15w fluorescent light .3 are full spectrums and one plant and aquarium.

Any comments are welcomed...


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i think it is looking good so far. keep up the heathy plant growth!


----------

